# Best wood for brisket



## muley05

I am planning to smoke my first brisket this weekend on my WSM.  What type of wood chunks are best to use for brisket?

I did two boneless pork butts a couple of weeks ago, and they turned out great.  I used 5-6 chunks of apple wood, a little bit of cherry, and 3 chunks of hickory.


----------



## ron herbowy

I always use pecan because of the long cooking time ,its milder


----------



## camocook

Mesquite is a little strong,but I think it goes great with  beef.Control your smoke.


----------



## fatback joe

I like hickory with it......sometimes with a little apple or somethng thrown in.


----------



## babyback

I have had good results with hickory and oak.


----------



## fishawn

I'm with Fatback Joe......Hickory & Apple.


----------



## tybo6

I use oak and a fruit wood to do my briskets...Oak is really good for heat.Not to bad of a straight flavor but,I have found that a good hot oak fire with some apple thrown in or even pecan is good stuff.I did my very first smoke with mesquite and it turned out well also......Some folks dont like the squite.I reckon its each to his own..Good luck


----------



## abelman

I'm a fan of Apple wood, I like a sweeter, milder flavor.


----------



## northwet smoker

Yep yep, Mesquite tastes great IMO on beef. Just control your smoke as others have said and you'll be fine. I think with Mesquite it would be easy to "over smoke" your meat. Just my .02.

Dave


----------



## waysideranch

I go with hickory but someone the other day on the chat room said oak was the bomb on brisket.  Never tried it myself. Sorry i can't remember who that was.  Sorrry i'm getting old.


----------



## big poppa 276

Would a mulberry oak combination be good for brisket?


----------



## burgerbob

@big poppa 276  While I have yet to use mulberry, a co-worker using nothing but mulberry to smoke. He used to mainly use apple or hickory or oak but since he has tried mulberry he will not use anything else.  He says it gives it a flavor that he normally would not get with other types of wood.  So I would say you would be absolutely fine to use your combination.  I'm doing a brisket this weekend and plan on using oak with hickory.  Mulberry is in abundance in my region so it very easily accessible.  I will be using mulberry in the future, just waiting on the wood to cure.


----------



## xvbbq

I have used some of these woods on this post. Guys its all up to what you like in my opinion.


----------

